# BioShock.2.PAL.XBOX360-DNL



## War (Feb 4, 2010)

Lucky PAL bastards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm stuck waiting for NTSC-U/RF.

Enjoy!~


----------



## Cermage (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah just found it myself. really need to grab myself a new stack of DL's.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 4, 2010)

Nearly finished dantes inferno, so this has come just in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 4, 2010)

nice, lets try it on xbox live


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for this War, I will probably skip the 360 releases post depending on how other things play out.
As for the game itself I have not really played the first so I will probably not being playing this for some time.

Some boxart I stole from amazon:







Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?ÂÂÂÂ? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ? ??? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ?????????????ÂÂÂÂ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂ ???? ?????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????????ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????????ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????? ????????ÂÂ?? ????????? ??????????ÂÂ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂ ????????ÂÂ ???????? ??????????? ????????ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ ?? ??????? ??????????ÂÂ? ???????????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ???????????????????ÂÂ???????????????? ?ÂÂ ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ ????????????????????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ??????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ ? ? ???????????????ÂÂ???????????????????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????????????ÂÂ?? ?????????????????????ÂÂ ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂ??? ??????????????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂ ?????? ????????ÂÂ? ???ÂÂ?????????ÂÂ cpN/cRo ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??????????ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ B i o S h o c kÂÂ2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Origin .....: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Company ....: 2K GamesÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂConsole ....: XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Filename ...: dnl-bio2.XXXÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Files ......: 70 x 100 MBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Source .....: DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Genre ......: Action, ShooterÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Supplier ...: Team DNLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rel.Date ...: o4.02.2o1oÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ ???????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ InfoÂÂ ????? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?????ÂÂ NotesÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????????ÂÂÂÂ ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages : ENG GER iTA SPA FRÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂweb : http://www.gametrailers.com/game/bioshock-2/10456ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ Currently we are looking for - Suppliers of new unreleasedÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂGames If you wanna join - you know where to find usÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial thx goes out to our Supply :DÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DNL - 2o1oÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?ÂÂÂÂ? ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂ?? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????
```


----------



## pitoui (Feb 5, 2010)

Hell yeah. I didn't really like the first one, but I'm willing to give this a go as I think I have matured as a gamer lol.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## quepaso (Feb 5, 2010)

I could play it on my JTAG 360s but i'll just wait for NTSC anyway since im in no hurry to play it.  Bioshock 1 was good but too many fetch quests.


----------



## War (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems like there's a RF dump going around. Check it out if you want the game ASAP, if not just wait for your respective region. (I will probably end up getting the RF though, lol)


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 5, 2010)

For this one I'm going to sit out and wait for the PC Version. Lucky PAL folks though, I can't even remember the last time there was a not region free PAL release.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2010)

That's cos there aint too many of them. Most region locked pal games seem to be ones that come out after the ntsc release.

Normally it seems to go, Pal first=region free, ntsc first=region locked. Nice to see it go the other way for once. Also the bomberman pic is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck yes!!!

Just finishing off on Dante's Inferno as well.


----------



## nico445 (Feb 5, 2010)

noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky xbox owners. i'm still waiting for my pc pre-order


----------



## cardyology (Feb 6, 2010)

Im gonan be playing this in an hour.

Is it what everyone had hoped for? I really dont wanna be dissapointed! 
IGN score is 9.1 out of 10 which is good.


----------



## War (Feb 6, 2010)

Never mind about that RF dump, it was a misunderstanding on my part. So yeah. at the moment, this is still PAL-only


----------



## cardyology (Feb 6, 2010)

I cant get this release to verify with ABGX, is it because its not in the abgx online database yet?

first off it says "video partiton does not match known data"

stealth status is uncertain

then it says "there is no verified rip of XEX blah blah blah in the database"

Will it be added soon? Is it safe to play with lite touch firmware?

Sorry, i;ve only jsut started using abgx 360 & its pretty confusing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2010)

"video partiton does not match known data"
This is most likely because it is a wave 6 game- current ABGX360 only knows about the first 4 (5 is left 4 dead and 6 is a fair few games released in the last couple of weeks), iextreme LT and 1.6 NS do not care about waves so this does not matter any more.
This is a good thing as it means someone has not wave patched the disc and released it to the public.

XEX is the exe/pe/elf/dol of the 360 world (and original xbox for that matter). ABGX360 needs a rip of the retail game and given we have not seen a retail release.....

By virtue of the fact the retail release has not happened it is not safe to play on a live enabled system now, when it does happen it probably will be safe.


----------



## War (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys, just a heads up: the RF dump is now out. This time I'm certain. Look for it in your favorite warez site!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2010)

NFO for the release:


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_______________________________
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ ______ÂÂÂÂ_______ | ______ÂÂÂÂ_______ÂÂ _______ÂÂ __ÂÂ|ÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂ_____ 
ÂÂ_\___ÂÂ)_ _\___ÂÂ/_|_\___ÂÂ)_ _\___ÂÂ/_ _\____ /_ _\ )_|_( ____/_ _(___ÂÂ)_
|ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ .ÂÂÂÂ |_____ÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ.
|ÂÂÂÂ_____|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ|_ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂ|_ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂ|_ÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ |_ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ`ÂÂÂÂ|_ÂÂ `ÂÂÂÂ|_
|____|ÂÂÂÂ|____|ÂÂ.: /___|ÂÂ.: /___|ÂÂ.: /____ÂÂ.: /____|_____ÂÂ.: /____ÂÂ.: /
ÂÂ--------------|____/----|____/----|____/----l____/-----|?dtA!____/----|____/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂP A R A D I S OÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ (SPAIN)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /_______________________________\
.---------------------------------------------------------------------------.
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPARADiSO RELEASED TODAY FOR YOUR PLEASUREÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBioShock.2.RF.ENG.ES.FR.XBOX360-PARADISOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------'
.---------------------------------------------------------------------------.
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RELEASE INFOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SIZE ............ : xxx99ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DATE ............ : 06/06/2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ PLATFORM ........ : XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ COUNTRY ......... : REGION FREEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SUPPLIER ........ : TEAM PARADiSOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RIPPER .......... : TEAM PARADiSOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------'
.---------------------------------------------------------------------------.
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RELEASE NOTESÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAnother day, another lame release by Team PaRaDiSoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDNL ONLY PAL Languages : ENG GER iTAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ PARADISO ENG SPANISH FR;)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------'
.---------------------------------------------------------------------------.
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGREETS TOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂ ALLÂÂGROUPS WHICH DESERVES TO BE RESPECTED (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!)ÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂ TO ALL THE OLD C64-PLK OWNERS 1983-19XX, TO ALL LOCAL C64-GROUPSÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂ ALL OVER THE WORLD, THE C64-SWAPPERS ALL OVER THE WORLD, YOU RULE :-)ÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------'
.---------------------------------------------------------------------------.
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ PARADiSOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
'---------------------------------------------------------------------------'
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ascii: by/paradiso!


http://www.gamekult.com/images/ME0001111041/
```


----------



## War (Feb 7, 2010)

God, don't you hate it when people upload a game to Rapidshare split into 70 parts? Sigh... But I guess I can't complain. I'm getting it free. I just hate having to wait like an hour in between links.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2010)

Is anyone else not loving this as much as they thought they would?


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 7, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else not loving this as much as they thought they would?


I didn't even played it yet...I'm flagged and won't go online, but I still want that the Games are LT compatible, so I'll wait for verification...Though I heard from friends that it should be called Bioshock 1.5, and not Bioshock 2...so meh...

@cardyology: Nowhere near to play safely, especially on Live. It could be a bad stealth, SplitVid could be corrupt/invalid, etc...this game won't verify to 100% for a long time, because even if the Stealth-Files get uploaded (which should be around the next week), the Videopartition is still a new Wave, and not verified. And seeing how up-to-date ABGX360 is with Waves (look at L4D2...still not 100% verified)...

I'm so pissed that ABGX360 is so outdated...hell, I even looked at the source, and tried to implement some things (though I failed...). It isn't that hard to set new defaults (I managed to do that), and for coders it also wouldn't be that hard to integrate a "Update SSv1 to SSv2"-Option...why isn't anyone doing a mod?


----------



## Cermage (Feb 7, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else not loving this as much as they thought they would?



overexpectation/hype any one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have a feeling i'll get over the fact that i can use the big daddy's drill extremely quickly when i start playing this.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah I called it BS 1.5 on gamefaqs.  There's not enough new in it, same textures, logs, everything.  Unless there are some truly epic set pieces later on in the game, I'm really disappointed.

Roll on ______Shock!


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

I really hope my wife surprises me with this game for Valentines Day.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm buying the Special Edition tuesday. I don't think this day can come any quicker.


----------



## War (Feb 7, 2010)

I've seen several impressions on a different forum and it seems like the general consensus is "if you liked BioShock, you'll like BioShock 2". Apparently, it's more of the same stuff. The gameplay is a bit tighter in this one, but the story isn't as strong (come on, no character will ever rival Andrew Ryan)


----------



## Bloodgod (Feb 8, 2010)

Spoiler







I've wandered both place and the only thing I've encountered is one Rosie. Where the heck are the brutes?



Edit: NM. I didn't complete a section to trigger it


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 9, 2010)

Going to pick up my copy at a midnight launch tonight, so woohoo indeed!


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 9, 2010)

I prefered the first one so far, I'm not a major fan of the series so I wouldn't take my opinion all that seriously.


----------



## misticknight (Feb 9, 2010)

sorry if this has been asked (and if it was i must be an idiot cause i didnt get it) but is it safe to play non-stealth version on an XBOX that doesnt have online, yet but might in the future, or if i do this and connect later will i def be banned?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2010)

A tough call misticknight, we know simply pulling the 360 offline during a banning wave (or during a game) does not work (there is offline logging/checks) but there is little in the way of data let alone viable data on long term offline/

Long story short chances are not good- non stealth is not specific either, if you have wave patched then no (if you have to wave patch then you are running an older firmware which is also bad) but otherwise "stealth" exists in the iso whether you use it or not. Think of the old firmware as checks rather than faking implementations (same for ABGX360).


----------



## misticknight (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the reply FAST6191, i think i'll prob just wait a while, or just buy the original. I pretty much never go online on the 360 though but just incase i ever want to.


----------



## cardyology (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody used this on Lite Touch firmware yet? ANy bans?

It was released today but still no ABGX verification as mentioned earlier. 

Actually, has anyone using lite touch been banned for anything yet?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.abgx360.net/verified.php

game name - BioShock 2
region - RF
verified - 2010-02-09
xex crc - 20DAF6BB	
media id - 454A0D15	
title id - 54540861 (TT-2145)
wave - 6th

according to abgx


----------



## cardyology (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks dude, but that isn't the rip that I have.  I have the rip named "BioShock 2 PAL XBOX360-DNL" as in the title of the thread. 

THe RF one was only added to ABGX today so i think i'll wait & see if the PAL version goes up too before re-downloading.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 10, 2010)

ahhh that would explain it =P well hope it verifies for ya man, i always hate the waiting for verification part


----------



## cardyology (Feb 10, 2010)

im extracting the pal one & ftp'ing it to my Jtagged xbox. 

I guess I'll play it through once on that before burning it for my other Live console. I definatly wanna try out the multiplayer.


----------



## shadowwolf1579 (Feb 10, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> ahhh that would explain it =P well hope it verifies for ya man, i always hate the waiting for verification part



You going to get the unable to verify for a while, its wave 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the RF is safe, I have played it on Live.


----------



## cardyology (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok guys, i downloaded the RF release, now fucking ABGX is down it would seem.

Says cannot connect to online database?

Can i assume its safe for live or does ABGX need to "patch" it to make it safe? 

Im dying to play it, haha.


----------

